# Things we learn from boys



## Dove (Aug 17, 2005)

*Things I've learned from my boys (honest & not kidding):* 



1.) A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft. house 4 inches deep.

2.) If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite

3.) A 3-year old boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded restaurant.

4.) If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong enough to rotate a 42 pound Boy wearing batman underwear & a Superman cape. It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, to spread paint on all four walls of a 20x20 ft. room.

5.) You should not throw baseballs up when the ceiling fan is on. When using a ceiling fan as a bat, you have to throw the ball up a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long way. 

6.) The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball hit by a ceiling fan. 

7.) When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh", it's already too late. 

8.) Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke....... lots of it. 

9.) A six-year old boy can start a fire with a flint rock even though a 36-year old man says they can only do it in the movies. 

10.) Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year old boy. 

11.) Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence. 

12.) Super glue is forever. 

13.) No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still can't walk on water. 

14.) Pool filters do not like Jell-O. 

15.) VCR's do not eject "PB & J" sandwiches even though TV commercials show they do. 

16.) Garbage bags do not make good parachutes. 

17.) Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving. 

18.) You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is. 

19.) Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do not like ovens. 

20.) The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time. 

21.) The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms dizzy. 

22.) The spin cycle on the washing machine will, however, make cats dizzy. 

23.) Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy. 

24.) 80% of men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2005)

OH Marge,

I hate to admit it, but, some of these sound so familiar!     The things we forget til reminded 
kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 17, 2005)

Marge:

You have my sympathy.  ...and I was actually thinking of getting some brake fluid.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 17, 2005)

Marge, #1 really happened in my house. We were bailing out for hours. Hubby had to make me go outside and cool off. Ahhhh, the memories


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

I SEEM TO REMEMBER MY FATHER AND MOTHER TELLING  MY SISTERS THERE WASN'T ANYTHING YOU COULD LEARN FROM A BOY THAT WASN'T TROUBLE !


----------

